# Fluval 406 and custom plumbing



## Cason (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am going to be modifying my stand to accomodate a uv sterilizer, my 406, a co2 system, and probably another 306 or so. I think at this rate a custom pvc plumbing map for the filters might be a good idea. Has anyone ever done this with a Fluval? Id love some suggestions/pictures.Thanks!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I know your gonna have issues with the plumbing. Most filters utilized 1/2 inch hose compared to 3/4 inch hose on the 406. I'm gonna have the same issue with flow when I re-plumb my 405 to accommodate an inline CO2 diffuser and heater.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Use 1/2" pvc and where you hook up the fluval tubing, use a 1/2" slip x 3/4" male thread and then go to Lowes and get a 5/8" x 3/4" Female Garden Hose Barb Adapter (plastic) and the rubber end of the fluval will slid right over that and then use a SS hose clamp. I will be doing my plumbing setup for my 125 gal here in a couple weeks. If you go on ebay, you can get fluval rubber end adapters and then you can cut your tubing to make other pieces.

You can see the hose adapter in this pic. I used a clear tuning here but the fluval end will go on just the same.









This was my custom setup for my 55 gal I had.


----------



## Cason (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice! Notes taken!


----------

